# www form of macosx.com not resolving



## simbalala (Aug 6, 2010)

Try http://www.macosx.com/forums/

and see if it resolves for you.

Update: It's some kind of funky behavior with Firefox, maybe the latest nightly, not honoring a 301 redirect.


----------



## LMeinhardt (Aug 6, 2010)

Worked perfectly for me... No issues at all.
Firefox 3.6.8
Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10.6; en-US; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100722 Firefox/3.6.8


----------

